# Easy way to protect tooling cutting edges



## kylemp (Jun 27, 2020)

Yesterday I was sorting through some of my stuff and found a bag of reamers.. they were loose which is not a good idea especially when it comes to reamers due to the fine cutting edge.
I thought about it for a minute and decided to try something that I hadn't though of before - electrical heat shrink to protect them.
I found some decent shrink tube laying around, NOT adhesive backed, and shrink it down to cover the flutes, then overheated the end and crimped it off. Works very well, slides on and off, and will help them from getting damaged. Even did the appropriate drills as well.






Then I decided that the boring bars needed some attention as well, since they're stored together with an insert in place. Some of these just worked because of the geometry, but the ones that seemed like they still would in danger of chipping got a little hot glue on the cutting edge, then the shrink tube treatment. If it still seemed at risk, a 2nd sleeve of shrink tube really helped protect the insert. Its not likely that it'll save the insert if I drop the bar (maybe though), but at least being stored together they wont chip from movement when digging around for the right one. You can kind of adjust the tension with heat (to a degree) to make sure you've got a good fit, but it slides off easily when you need it. Hopefully it helps someone out there.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok now that’s clever. There was a thread in this form a while back about sealing the ends. And another one about reamers.  So you get the award for putting them together.


----------



## kylemp (Jun 27, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Ok now that’s clever. There was a thread in this form a while back about sealing the ends. And another one about reamers.  So you get the award for putting them together.


Didn't see those but thanks.


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 27, 2020)

Steve Summers in one of his videos uses candle wax to protect cutting edges of reamers and endmills.

making a little sleeve like you did makes it reusable - great feature.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 27, 2020)

You could try this. 
http://www.machinistblog.com/pamper-your-tools/


----------

